# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Προβλημα εγγραφης με βιντεοκαμερα Sony

## Νικ71

Καλησπερα παιδια εχω μια sony(ccd tr 620e)και μολις παω να κανω εγγραφη γραφει για 20 δευτερολεπτα και σταματαει,βγαζω τη κασσετα την ξαναβαζω γραφει αλλα 20 και μετα παλι σταματαει.Τα υπολοιπα και η αναπαραγωγη δουλευει κανονικα 

 Εχει κανεις καμοια ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://pdf.crse.com/manuals/3859127131.pdf  (στα αγγλικά)

Πήγαινε στην σελίδα από 29 μέχρι 30 - 31 . και διάβασε.

Περιληπτικά από ότι κατάλαβα . έχει για Start/Stop εγγραφής 2 τρόπους την (κανονική λειτουργία ) που ενεργοποιείται/απενεργοποιείται η εγγραφή με κάθε πάτημα ... αλλά και με χρονόμετρο ανά 5 δευτερόλεπτα που το προ ρυθμίζεις εσύ ... επομένως στην περίπτωση σου είσαι στα 20 δευτερόλεπτα στάνταρ χρόνο εγγραφής. 
Θα πρέπει να πας στο MENU των ρυθμίσεων του πίνακα σου ... να βρεις το REC/MODE και εκεί να βρεις την σχετική επιλογή και να τσεκάρεις (κανονική λειτουργία) και όχι με χρονόμετρο.

----------


## Νικ71

Οχι κατι αλλο πρεπει να ειναι γιατι οταν σταματαει στα 20 δευτερολεπτα μου βγαζει στην οθονη ενα συμβολο που στο εγχειριδιο(στα ελληνικα) λεεΙ οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα.Θεμα υγρασιας δεν τιθεται γιατι εχει αλλο συμβολο γι'αυτο,την κεφαλη την εχω καθαρισει επομενως καποιο αλλο προβλημα υπαρχει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από μπαταρία είσαι εντάξει? στην κασσέτα την έχεις βάλει την ασφάλεια εγγραφής εκεί που πρέπει?
κασετα.JPG

----------


## Νικ71

Ναι.Οι κασσετες ειναι λιγο παλιες,θα τις εχω καμμια 15 χρονια εχω γραψει και σβησει σ'αυτες καμποσες φορες,λες να φταινε αυτες?αν οχι τοτε το προβλημα θα ειναι μηχανικο νομιζω

----------

